# help - pictures of 9month old foals



## pink_princess (18 February 2010)

My 9 month old foal / yearling is looking really gangly and pasterns look long - she is by sf and out of a tb x id. Does any one have any pics of theres at this age as im getting slightly worried that she is going to be a funny shape


----------



## erinjane_85 (18 February 2010)

this is my 9 month old filly, though in her winter woolies she's real fuzzy! hope that helps


----------



## vjc (18 February 2010)

I should not worry to much at this stage unless she is lame or showing any swelling or heat in her joints. It is quite common for the bigger boned foals, especially if they have tb blood, to go through these awkward growth stages, After all there is a lot of frame to fill and while they are at this rapid growth stage it is not easy!!! I am sure in time her shape will come together, but you are right to keep an eye on it.

                                Verena


----------



## tikino (18 February 2010)

hi there my foal is exactly the same so don't worry about it


----------



## chevs (18 February 2010)

Hi

This is my filly who was 9 months old last week.  Not the best pictures as she kept following me around and stopping for a scratch after getting her rug off.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (18 February 2010)

This is mine at 8 months, colt out of pony mare by l/w cob.  He was pretty poor when I got him as a weanling, I'm building him up steadily with Baileys stud balancer, and despite that biggish belly, he is wormed to date (and feet were trimmed on Monday!).


----------



## Holly831 (18 February 2010)

All 9 month olds look gawky! Don't worry.

The chesnut colt is 9 months  and bay filly is rising 2 in this pic.

The filly is rising 3 now and lovely, the colt (now a gelding) is 16.2hh and much more in proportion than he was but still has lots of growing to do! Both dams are 15.3hh and both sires 16.2hh but the colts is much much bigger than the filly!


----------



## Clodagh (18 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
This is mine at 8 months, colt out of pony mare by l/w cob.  He was pretty poor when I got him as a weanling, I'm building him up steadily with Baileys stud balancer, and despite that biggish belly, he is wormed to date (and feet were trimmed on Monday!).






[/ QUOTE ]


Well you can't feed him much - look, hes desperate!


----------



## pink_princess (18 February 2010)

thanks feel so much better now. 
this is a awful confirmation shot - but she had only been home for 1 day 






this is slightly better confirmation


----------



## joy (19 February 2010)

Mine looked like a stringbean with a giant head, very gangly, similar to tikino's. Now a strapping lad of 6.


----------



## PapaFrita (20 February 2010)

Mine looked like a goat at 9mths. Truly fugly!! Luckily he appears to be growing out of it!


----------



## Irishlife (20 February 2010)

Yes, this is one of the "ugly phases" when you wonder what you have bred. They continue to go through these phases so do not despair!  It is bum up, front end up, pot bellies, ribs showing despite the feeding and worming programmes but they do come right in the end but as previous poster said, do watch the joints on the bigger ones, no harm getting them checked if you are worried as they can look very odd at times.


----------

